# TIVO EDGE - Constantly Dropping Connection + IOS App Connectivity Dropping - Quick Tally for Review Article 23 August 2022



## EDISFM (Nov 4, 2020)

Long Time Tivo Gen-1 user. Upgraded to Tivo Edge.

Have 1G Xfinity Connection, 26 devices connected with Strong Signal - Except for EDGE

EDGE about 1 year old. Connection attempts using WiFi, Ethernet and MoCA.

Curious how many people have EDGE Connectivity Issues and if Tivo or the parent company actually gives a ****.

A simple YES would be helpful.

Cheers


----------



## jackchristensen (Oct 16, 2012)

I've got a similar problem. I'm also a long time user of a Gen 1. My Edge worked just fine until recently. It won't stay connected to my WIFI network any more. I'm not having that problem with any of the other 20+ devices. As a result it doesn't record the shows I want recorded. I've never gotten an error indication. Folks at TIVO requested info, which I sent a couple of weeks ago. Haven't heard back.


----------



## Rob772 (Jan 3, 2016)

*TiVo Edge goes momentarily to full Blackscreen then skip mode no longer functions*
Skip mode stops functioning after Edge go to full black screen while viewing recorded show displaying skip available. Tried skip in automatic & manual mode. tried sending direct messages to TiVo support on Twitter but never get a response. My edge is hardwired (cat6) from a linksys gigabit switch which is connected to my Greenlight fiberoptic internet service (494.52Mbps download, 495.59Mbps upload, 1ms Ping reported with from my Orbi mesh router) Do I have a lemon or is this a problem being addressed?


----------

